# سارع بتحميل كورس كامل فى المشورة المسيحية



## jesusson2010 (19 أكتوبر 2013)

الاااااااااااااااااااااااان إستمع إلى كورس كامل فى المشورة المسيحية لنخبة من أشهر الدكاترة النفسانيين 
د.أوسم وصفى
د.أشرف عادل
د.إميل جوزيف
د.ناهلة فيليب
و غيرهم كتييييييييييييييييييييييرررر

حمل من هنا
إضغط هنا


من فضلكم اللى عايز يشكرنى... ينشر هذا الموضوع ويشارك بيه أخواته 
​


----------

